# Importing juice from USA? What fees/duties?



## vapeandacrepe (29/6/16)

Hi all.
Checked out this site called Northlandvapor https://northlandvapor.com/
- $14.99 (R225) for 120ml (R56 / 30ml) of seemingly quality juice.

But I'm not familiar with importing juice/eciggs etc. What would the customs duties/delivery fees be? Is it even worth it? 

Cheers!


----------



## shaunnadan (29/6/16)

It's luck of the draw sometimes...

Depends on who you ship with , some shippers will include your customs duty at checkout and others you need to get once it lands.

If you use USPS just remember that it goes to sapo. Annoying thing is that once it lands you will need to call the local track and trace to get your local tracking number If they don't put the little slip in your mailbox. 

Ive had some orders with 0 customs charge and others up to 10%

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

